# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Robotaxi service, Didi, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Didi, Beijing, China

----------


## Airicist

DiDi Robotaxi Service Begins Operation in Shanghai

Jun 26, 2020




> DiDi’s robotaxi service begins operation in Shanghai on June 27, 2020. Upon sign-up through the main DiDi app, passengers may start requesting on-demand autonomous rides within a designated open-traffic area that covers Shanghai’s Automobile Exhibition Center, the local business districts, subway stations and hotels in downtown Shanghai.

----------


## Airicist

DiDi Autonomous Driving releases recording of five-hour road test without disengagement in Shanghai

Apr 8, 2021

----------

